# Upgrade MPH cluster?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I know i've heard about changing the gauge cluster in the 240, but is there any gauge cluster that still reads MPH but goes past 110 in the speedometer. if so where would you be able to get it.
Because I dont want to get the KMH, cuz i dont want to guesstimate the MPH. And I want my cluster to say more than 110, i mean come on! My sentra says 125


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Yes. I JUSt saw the ad somewhere in a magazine or website. Cant remember what site it was. It went to 180mph I believe


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

LS auto makes it for s13's only  !!!
Speedo
And it has instructions... I just wish it didn't have the logo on it!


----------

